# Cuviers Dwarf Caiman



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all

Im getting a cuviers dwarf caiman in 3 weeks , after a absolute nightmare getting my dwa license as the dwa officer here is so clued up on everything it was very tough.....

Anybody here got one ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Try contacting Jerry Cole at BJ Herps! He'd be your best bet I reckon!

reptilekeeping.com - Home


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

good luck, i would love one xx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I read about the hassle you had over on captive bred, set up looks good though and at least its happening now.

I believe Jerry is the only person breeding them in the UK im not 100% sure though, his are pretty small at the moment I saw them when I went down the other day, neat looking little things.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Try contacting him for what ?

Thats who im buying it off , Im just asking has anyone on here got one, thats all.

Thanks anyway.

Steve


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

fangsy said:


> Try contacting him for what ?
> 
> Thats who im buying it off , Im just asking has anyone on here got one, thats all.
> 
> ...


 
to be fair, no-one on here knew that:lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , sorry :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Try contacting him for what ?
> 
> Thats who im buying it off , Im just asking has anyone on here got one, thats all.
> 
> ...


have you been down to see them yet??


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think he's the only one on here that i know of, i got acceptance for a dwa about 10years ago, i applied purely for this species, but changed my mind when the kids came along and the space became more important, excellent species though:no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

No , havnt been there yet , is it a good shop ??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well its not really a traditional petshop so to speak, as you know you have to make an appointment to visit, and all the equipment is downstairs and all the livestock upstairs, its not like where you can just go in a walk around. Its a pretty big place though and Jerry and Paul have always been very helpful to me, I quite often pester them for advice, and get all my frozen food and equipment from them. Its handy that its only half an hour down the road from me.

The adult caimens enclosure is pretty impressive, they should have eggs at the moment actually because the female was on the verge of laying when I was down there a few weeks ago. The room they are in is probably 10ft square maybe a tad bigger, with a large pond and some land area, with plants all around, it looks good.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds good .... 

Its miles away from me ...


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

we have a few available as well in kent.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

nicoleparish said:


> we have a few available as well in kent.


Are they captive bred ?

Thanks


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya, Wow, i would love a Dwarf Caiman lol, not much chance of having one though haha. 



SiUK said:


> I read about the hassle you had over on captive bred, set up looks good though and at least its happening now.


Could you post the link? I am quite interested to see what the set-up looks like.

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*no probz*

no probz

http://www.captivebred.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14634

I have also setup a facebook group for cuviers .... do a search in facebook for cuviers dwarf caiman ....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

looks great.... as long as you dont wake up one mornng with glass and water everywere and a caiman in the middle of the room


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> looks great.... as long as you dont wake up one mornng with glass and water everywere and a caiman in the middle of the room


Thanks !! :grin1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

so how big do dwarf caimens actually grow to fully grown and in what timescale?...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Approx 5ft .... probably at between 5-7 yrs ...


Cant wait now .....

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

In this pic , im getting the bigger of the two.

http://www.captivebred.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=131196#131196

Steve


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

HEY, I replied on captive bred but...

What aspects of the set up did you have to change to meet the bloked approval?

would you mind giving me a quick run down on what you need?
and what you had that wasnt to his liking at first etc etc? pretty please.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Replied on captivebred ..... 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ahhh stunning little caiman.... lets hope it doesnt give you to much grief


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome it looks fir for me


----------

